# The black girl I’m fucking update



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Im her orbiter but she noticed my lean maxed results and said your face doesn’t look as chubby before , it looks better. I told her my plan to get to 8% body fat and she’s like meh i think that to much you would be to ripped jfl at the cope


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 20, 2019)

No pics didn't read


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

pic?


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Jfl Im not gonna post pics of her face


----------



## xit (Sep 20, 2019)

Black girls dont count


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Sep 20, 2019)

No pics no care


----------



## Petsmart (Sep 20, 2019)

Fucking black girls is bestiality


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

xit said:


> Black girls dont count



In 99% of cases you are right. But there are actually some few good caucasion looking black girls


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Jfl Im not gonna post pics of her face


faggot


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Jfl Im not gonna post pics of her face


Post Pic of her Body fag


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> faggot


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Here’s her enjoy


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 20, 2019)

Post pics of her black phat ass


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Here’s her enjoy


On second thought delete the pic


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Post pics of her black phat ass


No


SikKunt said:


> On second thought delete the pic


Im a curry bro this is what I can get


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Here’s her enjoy


I would go for it.


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Sep 20, 2019)

The niggas that are roastin are low t and gay


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Currently I’m on rotation she’s fucking 3 other guys it’s a dont ask don’t tell type of deal


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Here’s her enjoy



Disgusting. Never fuck fatties.


Titbot said:


> Currently I’m on rotation she’s fucking 3 other guys it’s a dont ask don’t tell type of deal



Even more disgusting
And fucking sad that she can do it with that low effort body.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Here’s her enjoy


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> Disgusting. Never fuck fatties.


I am happy with what I can get . It better then using your hand and the validation you get


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Sep 20, 2019)

This is the best a decent looking curry can get


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Currently I’m on rotation she’s fucking 3 other guys it’s a dont ask don’t tell type of deal


you are fucking cuck and the fact that its a below average black girl cucking you is even more hilarious.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

eyes said:


> This is the best a decent looking curry can get


Unless I look like anglerun or Salludon then yeah


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I am happy with what I can get . It better then using your hand and the validation you get



I'd try to go for ugly face non obese instead. I could never get a boner for an obese landwhale.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> I'd try to go for ugly face non obese instead. I could never get a boner for an obese landwhale.


She has a nice ass and she’s a freak . She lets me do anal and shit


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 20, 2019)

Absolutely not my type and not good enough for my standards, but I guess good for you if you can get your dick wet unlike 95% of this forum.


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Sep 20, 2019)

I'm about to vomit bro, how do u enjoy fucking that thing


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

We should do a indigogo campaign to buy OP this:








Stamina Training Unit: Lady


Practice makes perfect, especially in the bedroom. The Stamina Training Unit was specifically designed to replicate the intense sensations of intercourse, which can help users increase sexual stamina, improve performance and techniques, and heighten and intensify orgasms. (.)(.) FLESHLIGHT'S #1...




www.fleshlight.eu


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> I'm about to vomit bro, how do u enjoy fucking that thing


Like I said she has a nice ass and tits , she’s a freak and sucks dick good


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Here’s her enjoy


Better than nothing tbh


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Here’s her enjoy







Most of these people won’t even get this good, JFL.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> View attachment 116027
> 
> Most of these people won’t even get this good, JFL.


Sikhkhan a lurking Chad I believe he fucks foids a lot


----------



## Dogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Ngl she's fat


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> Ngl she's fat


Yeah but I pretend she’s thicc . Also she calls herself thicc


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Sikhkhan a lurking Chad I believe he fucks foids a lot


I fucked ur mom a lot


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Im her orbiter


Kill yourself


Titbot said:


> Here’s her enjoy


cage just fucking lol


Titbot said:


> Currently I’m on rotation she’s fucking 3 other guys it’s a dont ask don’t tell type of deal


Megacage


Titbot said:


> She has a nice ass and she’s a freak . She lets me do anal and shit


She lets the other guys do that too


----------



## Dogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Yeah but I pretend she’s thicc . Also she calls herself thicc


She isn't thicc she doesn't have good fat storing genes, it's all in her stomach.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot gets more pussy than 90% of this sub. Thats actually insane


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Titbot gets more pussy than 90% of this sub. Thats actually insane


Animals don't count


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Usually I’m left on read whenever I casually text her. The deal is she hits me up , we fuck like 2-3x and I go home because then after we done she goes back on her phone and ignores me like I’m not there. She probably only fucks me when the three chads aren’t available


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Animals don't count


As a wise man once said “pussy is pussy.”


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> Titbot gets more pussy than 90% of this sub. Thats actually insane


NT theory is legit


Dogs said:


> She isn't thicc she doesn't have good fat storing genes, it's all in her stomach.


I know that her ass is phat


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> NT theory is legit


More like "Fuck landwhales theory"


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Usually I’m left on read whenever I casually text her. The deal is she hits me up , we fuck like 2-3x and I go home because then after we done she goes back on her phone and ignores me like I’m not there. She probably only fucks me when the three chads aren’t available


I don’t understand why you casually text her. Just wait for her to text you to fuck.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> NT theory is legit


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> I don’t understand why you casually text her. Just wait for her to text you to fuck.


That’s what I do because I seek validation from foids to be obsessed with me if I text her I’m horny I get ignored to lol. It’s only when she’s horny that I don’t get ignored


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 20, 2019)

Her looksmatch is @blackoutwhitein


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> That’s what I do because I seek validation from foids to be obsessed with me if I text her I’m horny I get ignored to lol. It’s only when she’s horny that I don’t get ignored


where do you live?.I think you can do better.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> View attachment 116027
> 
> Most of these people won’t even get this good, JFL.


Speak for urself alexanderr


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> where do you live?.I think you can do better.


Detroit Michigan


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Speak for urself alexanderr


No. I’m also 15.


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Detroit Michigan



do you really?

how poor are you


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Yeah but I pretend she’s thicc . Also she calls herself thicc


Of course she says that, she's a self deluded bitch like the rest.

I suggest you a game OP, while you're fucking her doggy style, tell her: you know what? You're not thicc, but plain fat!

Now try to keep your dick in the mad cow like a cowboy, as long as possible while she gets mad at you.


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 20, 2019)

You are literally getting cucked by an obese primate


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> No. I’m also 15.


fuarking hell ur height for ur age, u mog everyone in my class


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Detroit Michigan


*DETROIT*
why live in a shithole?.if you don't care just move to india.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

chadpreetcel123 said:


> do you really?
> 
> how poor are you


I live in the rich subarbs of Detroit . 30 miles away from the city


----------



## Pillarman (Sep 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> In 99% of cases you are right. But there are actually some few good caucasion looking black girls


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


> You are literally getting cucked by an obese primate


this is what being indian is like in west


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> fuarking hell ur height for ur age, u mog everyone in my class


I’m 3rd tallest in my class.


----------



## Dogs (Sep 20, 2019)

You seriously live in Detroit man?


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> View attachment 116033


Shes fine af when will it be my turn


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I live in the rich subarbs of Detroit . 30 miles away from the city


How black is detroit?


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> I’m 3rd tallest in my class.


Damn. I'd be fuarking ogremogged in ur school


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> this is what being indian is like in west
> 
> View attachment 116035


Exactly but I don’t smell. It’s just the stereotype street shitter who fucked the normie Indians in America up


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Damn. I'd be fuarking ogremogged in ur school


You probably would. Being a manlet is absolute hell. I’ve been there.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> How black is detroit?


Downtown it’s like 70% black


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Usually I’m left on read whenever I casually text her. The deal is she hits me up , we fuck like 2-3x and I go home because then after we done she goes back on her phone and ignores me like I’m not there. She probably only fucks me when the three chads aren’t available


JUST FUCKING EL OU EL.

How do you keep living like that OP?


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> View attachment 116033



Would smash, even though the white hair looks weird.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Dogs said:


> You seriously live in Detroit man?


Around the Ann Arbor area but the main city is Detroit


----------



## Pillarman (Sep 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> Would smash, even though the white hair looks weird.


it makes her look better imo, good coloring


----------



## pisslord (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> JUST FUCKING EL OU EL.
> 
> How do you keep living like that OP?


It is what it is . When I’m horny I can’t think straight


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 20, 2019)

We both grew up on the gritty streets of Jamaica Queens; two street kids, now men. It's sad it had to end this way.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

Pillarman said:


> View attachment 116033


I can't see her.How do you unlock her?


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Of course she says that, she's a self deluded bitch like the rest.
> 
> I suggest you a game OP, while you're fucking her doggy style, tell her: you know what? You're not thicc, but plain fat!
> 
> Now try to keep your dick in the mad cow like a cowboy, as long as possible while she gets mad at you.


Yeah no not trying to fuck up a good thing rn


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

pisslord said:


>


smokes me tbqh


----------



## Guest2 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> It is what it is . When I’m horny I can’t think straight


Are you sure you're not gay and you use her greater body mass to subconsciously fantasise about being blacked?


----------



## pisslord (Sep 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> smokes me tbqh


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> It is what it is . When I’m horny I can’t think straight


OP post a pic of you, I want to see if you're settling down or not.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

pisslord said:


> View attachment 116038


*Incelwaffen  *


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

RodgerThat said:


> Are you sure you're not gay and you use her greater body mass to subconsciously fantasise about being blacked?


It would be gay if I didn’t want to fuck her jfl you copers would rather use your hand then fuck a foid


CopeAndRope said:


> OP post a pic of you, I want to see if you're settling down or not.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Exactly but I don’t smell. It’s just the stereotype street shitter who fucked the normie Indians in America up


How do you do with asian chicks?


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

@Titbot Is that you in your avi?


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> @Titbot Is that you in your avi?


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> It would be gay if I didn’t want to fuck her jfl you copers would rather use your hand then fuck a foid


Nah,I'd rather use my hand than being a cuck to an obese black women.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Yes



Oh wait no jfl that’s some incel pic I got from online he asked for a rating on Reddit this hot girls like you have nice eyes jfl I raged hard after that


GUTS9770 said:


> Nah,I'd rather use my hand than being a cuck to an obese black women.


Gay


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> It would be gay if I didn’t want to fuck her jfl you copers would rather use your hand then fuck a foid


No OP, it's called standards and self respect.


----------



## DidntRead (Sep 20, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> No OP, it's called standards and self respect.


Im a curry with no standards i thinking about hitting up this other girl hold up


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

Im confused. Is that:





or that:





you?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 20, 2019)

@NiggersMe tbh


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> or that:


thats him


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> @NiggersMe tbh


*NiggersMe*
Banned
Joined Sep 12, 2019
Last seen Tuesday at 5:25 AM
Total time spent online 2:50
Messages21Reaction score12


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> thats him
> 
> *NiggersMe*
> Banned
> ...



In that case he could in my opinion get better girls.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Oh wait no jfl that’s some incel pic I got from online he asked for a rating on Reddit this hot girls like you have nice eyes jfl I raged hard after that
> 
> Gay


Not gay dude I understand fucking someone you love even though she is ugly and fat but loyal and loving but she is literally cucking you and using you.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> In that case he could in my opinion get better girls.


He's indian streetshitta though


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> Im confused. Is that:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the second one is you, jfl, you cucked yourself needlessly to a cow.


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> He's indian streetshitta though


why isn't he dating indian chicks?


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> If the second one is you, jfl, you chucked yourself needlessly to a cow.



In India that's a honor.


----------



## didntreadlol (Sep 20, 2019)

shit thread


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> why isn't he dating indian chicks?


He's from Detroit, Idk if there are Indian women there, most are nigger primates.


----------



## rockndogs (Sep 20, 2019)

Just the thought of a black woman's pussy and asshole makes me wanna puke ded srs


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 20, 2019)

Fat women have high standards in my town sadly. 

I’m better looking than you yet the fatties in my area find me repulsive. 

You’re lucky.


----------



## pisslord (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

I have a fettish for older chubby women here are the other two we will see how it goes


SikKunt said:


> He's from Detroit, Idk if there are Indian women there, most are nigger primates.


Indian girls are cute here to but they only wanna fuck white chads


BrettyBoy said:


> Fat women have high standards in my town sadly.
> 
> I’m better looking than you yet the fatties in my area find me repulsive.
> 
> You’re lucky.


I mog you now


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I have a fettish for older chubby women here are the other two we will see how it goes
> 
> Indian girls are cute here to but they only wanna fuck white chads



I sincerely hope for the good of humanity, youre just larping right now.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> I sincerely hope for the good of humanity, youre just larping right now.


Nope I have a fétish for older women
I like what I like


----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I have a fettish for older chubby women here are the other two we will see how it goes
> 
> Indian girls are cute here to but they only wanna fuck white chads
> 
> I mog you now


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Nope I have a fétish for older women
> I like what I like



Don't have a problem with older woman. But fatties are disgusting. It's not even like they are genetically determined to be fat. But they CHOOSE TO.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Sep 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> I sincerely hope for the good of humanity, youre just larping right now.


He's into gerontophilia.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> He's into gerontophilia.


Cougars are hot bro they kinky af


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> Cougars are hot bro they kinky af



Only if they are not obese.


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

CopingCel said:


> Only if they are not obese.


They aren’t fat just chubby bro


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 20, 2019)

Titbot said:


> I have a fettish for older chubby women here are the other two we will see how it goes
> 
> Indian girls are cute here to but they only wanna fuck white chads
> 
> I mog you now


I think you need to see a therapist.How do you manage to be this much of a cuck??


----------



## Titbot (Sep 20, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> I think you need to see a therapist.How do you manage to be this much of a cuck??


I like what I like bro


----------



## CopingCel (Sep 20, 2019)

This is basically op:















"They are just chubby, not fat bro"


----------

